# are goldfish eating the snails.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have put innumerable pond snails into my goldfish tank. yes they are home bred and not from outside-- blood line is over 10 years long now.
None of them are ever seen again. I added 3 ramshorn snails to the tank and they have grown full size but have never reproduced in the goldfish tank. In other tanks they have gone on like bunnies.
Are the goldfish likely eating the eggs??
I really need the snails to keep the algae down in the goldfish tank.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, the goldfish are most likely eating the snails.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

As mentioned above, the goldfish are eating the snails. I have a large population of pond snails in my pond bog filter area, but almost none in the actual pond, only what can manage to hide in the plants before they are found. Any that go down the waterfall are goldfish and koi treats.


----------

